# Anyone using Ars Nova Counterpointer software?



## rbarata

Not sure if this is the right place to post this but...

Thank you


----------



## anahit

I don't use it, but thanks for sharing, it looks very interesting. Would be great to see if it could also compose a piece (except that of David Cope).


----------

